# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Hoofd pijn na ongeval

## kiemenfan

Ik heb sinds het verschrikkelijke ongeval 26-04 hoofdpijn en het wil maar niet minderen soms tintelingen in n arm en hand consentratie problemen en mijn zichts vermogen word langzaam slechter,ook het korte termijn geheugen is erg lastig. vraagje : wat is dit en hoe kom ik er van af.

----------


## Nikky278

Ik neem aan dat je na je ongeval wel bij een arts bent geweest...? Het zou kunnen dat je een zware hersenschudding hebt opgelopen, waarbij de klachten erg lang aan kunnen houden, zelfs wel tot een jaar. Zeker als je niet voldoende rust neemt/hebt genomen kun je er erg veel last van hebben. Als je na een jaar na het krijgen van een hersenschudding nog steeds last hebt van de symptomen, wordt de kans op herstel kleiner. 
Alleen dat je zicht slechter wordt kan ik niet helemaal plaatsen. Voor zover ik weet is dat geen gevolg van een (zware) hersenschudding... Ik denk dat het verstandigste is om even je huisarts te bellen, want dit lijkt me niet helemaal goed...

Xx

----------


## kiemenfan

Arts is div keren geraadpleegt hoofdpijn blijft aanwezig hele dag door volgens div artsen ook oogarts gaven aan symptomen van n wiphlas ( postraumatischestresssyndroom ) zo vertaalde ze het, ik hoop er ooit van af te komen maar het duurt me eigenlijk te lang, revalidatie arts hier in de Lukas kliniek te Hoensbroek draaide er wat omheen en zei dat n behandeling zoals EMDR misschien zou helpen maar tot op heden geen resultaat we wachten af.
gr J v D





> Ik neem aan dat je na je ongeval wel bij een arts bent geweest...? Het zou kunnen dat je een zware hersenschudding hebt opgelopen, waarbij de klachten erg lang aan kunnen houden, zelfs wel tot een jaar. Zeker als je niet voldoende rust neemt/hebt genomen kun je er erg veel last van hebben. Als je na een jaar na het krijgen van een hersenschudding nog steeds last hebt van de symptomen, wordt de kans op herstel kleiner. 
> Alleen dat je zicht slechter wordt kan ik niet helemaal plaatsen. Voor zover ik weet is dat geen gevolg van een (zware) hersenschudding... Ik denk dat het verstandigste is om even je huisarts te bellen, want dit lijkt me niet helemaal goed...
> 
> Xx

----------

